# Monty & Milly



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Took this morning:


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

they are georgeous.
both have cheeky grins!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Too cute! I love Milly's moustache and beard! As its white it shows up so much more than on Monty with his 'tasche!!!

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a couple of cuties!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I can't think of anything better to wake up to on a Sunday morning ... 

How cute is Milly... and Monty well, wonderful & I just love his coat


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Monty looks very pleased with himself... had he just done something clever?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is a lovely photo!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What an adorable pair they are!! they always look like they are posing lol xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Check out those loving eyes on the pair of them....What tasty treats were you holding?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Check out those loving eyes on the pair of them....What tasty treats were you holding?


I think it may have been sugar puffs!!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous....butter wouldn't melt


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I think it may have been sugar puffs!!!


 Ha ha no that's Sheliagh's hubby's job to do that!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Check out those loving eyes on the pair of them....What tasty treats were you holding?


Actually Clare hubby took it and it is rare to get them both together, sitting still and facing same way and without any treats


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Actually Clare hubby took it and it is rare to get them both together, sitting still and facing same way and without any treats


Yes , quite a feat...well done hubby. It's a lovely shot.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Somehow managed to miss this photo of the gorgeous Monty and Milly - my two favourite breeds of Poo - Cavapoo and Cockapoo - love Monty but little Milly's face gets to me everytime as she is just soooo cute  xx


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pic!

And don't get me started on sugar puffs.... The boys are not getting that cereal again as I have had to pick so many out of the girls coats Ug!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just rated this thread 5 star .....   

Lovely poos .. cava or cocka


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

what a pair of cuties, I love the way they look like they are properly smiling


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Just rated this thread 5 star .....
> 
> Lovely poos .. cava or cocka


Great minds think alike JoJo as I did too


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

I love Monty and Milly - they are my favourite cockapoo and cavapoo combo! I don't know how to rate photos but this is def a 5 star plus xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Carol said:


> I love Monty and Milly - they are my favourite cockapoo and cavapoo combo! I don't know how to rate photos but this is def a 5 star plus xx


Hi Carol - if you go to the top of any page there is a Rating - click on this and then there are a list of stars - tick the box you wish to rate ie 5 stars for Milly and that is your rating for that Thread whether photos or something you think is good - hope this helps


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Can I just say thank you so much for your lovely comments and for those of you whom have given their picture a 5 star rating.


So very kind and thoughtful and Monty and Milly send you all big licky lick licks for being so nice :hug:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Can I just say thank you so much for your lovely comments and for those of you whom have given their picture a 5 star rating.
> 
> 
> So very kind and thoughtful and Monty and Milly send you all big licky lick licks for being so nice :hug:


I can only speak for myself Shirley but you are very welcome and Monty and Milly deserve far more than 5 stars but that is the ratings limit 

Big hugs back to you, Monty and Milly xxx


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Monty is a very handsome boy and Milly is such a pretty girl, both toally gorgeous  I haven't got my puppy yet but would be very proud to have a Cockapoo as gorgeous as Monty, love his black coat, or a Cavapoo as cute as Milly she has such lovely soulful eyes.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Someone may have been rude on another forum (not sure which forum, but not one I would like to post on) about Milly, Shirley .. but it won't happen on here   what a wonderful cavapoo Milly is ... xxx


----------

